# classical music of romania



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to know what been made in the avant- departement and very retro classical.
Heard in romanian folklore music spectralism did occur.

So it trigger my mind on knowing more on romanian classical composer, i want to here something outstanding , creepy, doomy.

What are the very best of Romanian composer , old and News, Maybe someone here has something to show me, please ?

Happy easter lady and gentelmens :tiphat:


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

3 composers (ignoring Enescu) to sample - plenty of others *if* these appeal at all:
Anatol Vieru - Cello Concerto no. 1 



Liana Alexandra - Symphony no. 3 



Serban Nichifor - Symphony no. 2


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

_Horatio Radulescu _has a certain name, establishing a career in Paris, but I´m less enthusiastic about him, including the famous Piano Concerto "The Quest".

_Paul Constantinescu _wrote in a big, quite romantic style - try his piano concerto, for example.

_Stefan Nicolescu _was also prolific and wrote 5 symphonies etc.; he could perhaps-perhaps be compared to some Caucasusian composers, at times searching for a more meditative, static expression, or modernistic experiments. I´ve only heard little by him http://composers21.com/compdocs/niculess.htm

There are many others actually, but recordings are rare and often rather rudimentary in design & sound.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 23, 2012)

Great thread! I'm of Romanian background, so I want to give these guys a try. I heard Enescu's rhapsody recently at a concert hall, but it didn't appeal to me that much.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Vlad said:


> Great thread! I'm of Romanian background, so I want to give these guys a try. I heard Enescu's rhapsody recently at a concert hall, but it didn't appeal to me that much.


Don't judge Enescu by his rhapsodies. Try his third violin sonata.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Don't judge Enescu by his rhapsodies. Try his third violin sonata.












But I _will_! _;D_

Dorati's _Roumanian Rhapsody No. 1_ is _salsa picante a la habanera_.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

Radulescu has been mentioned, but Iancu Dumitrescu and Ana-Maria Avram are doing some incredible things.


----------

